# couple new additions to the boat



## JoshKeller (Jan 1, 2015)

First off, i added a lowrance gps/sonar that is set on only gps. I did run the tranducer up to the trolling motor if i ever decide to use it. Put it on a ram mount and i can swivel it close to my face for running, and fold it down flat and out of the water for fishing. I had been using a garmin hand held or my cell, but I like the idea of my gps wired directly to the battery thats being charged by the motor. I typically only got 8-10 hours per charge on my hand held gps batteries. 

Also added an anchor winch. Was going to pick up the remote, but found that where I mounted it, i can reach it without getting out of my seat. This'll make it much easier to fish thorough when the water is colder, since I used to spend a lot of time on the trolling motor fighting the currents.


----------



## Jim (Jan 5, 2015)

Nice! Hows that anchor Winch?


----------



## airbornemike (Jan 5, 2015)

I love mine, anchor up start the motor, land fish, have lunch........I've got the remote it's invaluable.


----------



## JoshKeller (Jan 5, 2015)

Jim said:


> Nice! Hows that anchor Winch?



Love it. I did weld the davit in the position its in now, because with the downward pull (winch is mounted 4"below the davit line), the anchor would not self drop in the fully retracted position. Found where it set neutral, then removed the anchor and welded the guide in place. Works perfect now.


----------

